
A DIY Telepresence Robot - naish
http://spectrum.ieee.org/geek-life/hands-on/a-diy-telepresence-robot/0
======
thirdstation
I've met this robot in-person :-) Aside from some minor technical difficulties
it worked great.

One observation though. While I was talking to the creator, via the robot, the
people around me were talking really loud, like there wasn't another person
there. Made it hard to have a conversation. It's easy to dismiss the robot as
a piece of furniture if you're not interacting with it. We haven't developed
the social cues for robot interaction yet.

I telecommute, but I don't know how much a telepresence robot would help me. I
don't have to move around the office (which is another problem altogether :-).
All of my work is at a keyboard except for occasional meetings where face-to-
face interaction is important.

